# Dreamscapes Fantasy Worlds Book Review



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

I just read finish this book!!!! It was a quick read cos I was admiring the pictures rather than reading all the technical water color stuff. I might re borrow this if I ever do water color. I have to say this book is sparking me to go try it out. I really love the way the clouds and trees can be painted with water color.

This is my favorite picture from the book.










Isn't it romantic and magical?????? Yes it is!!!!! 

Ahhhhh I think if I could dance with forest animals and they don't bite me, my life would be complete.










I also really love this picture. Such a cool piano it looks like I can fly if I play it.

It's a really fun book to read to see how she builds up the pictures. I learnt a lot from it.


----------

